# Ford Tractor Identification



## jtw489 (Apr 25, 2019)

I recently acquired this tractor with the home and property I purchased. Can anyone help me identify the year and model of this tractor? See the linked pictures.
Thanks!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is the decipher codes for ford tractor. Nice looking tractor you got. They are great machines

*PRODUCTION CODES, SERIAL & MODEL NUMBERS
THE IMPORTANT NUMBERS
FORD TRACTORS
('65 TO '75)
MODEL NUMBERINGModel ID
Previous.................Newer
'65 to 3-'68...........4-'68 to 19752---------2000--------B
3---------3000--------C
4----------4000--------D
5----------5000--------E
Chassis Type
10 - Agricultural All Purpose
11 - L.C.G.
12 - Highway
13 - Rice
20 - Row Crop
30 - Vineyard
31 - Narrow
40 - Utility
50 - Industrial
Fuel Type
1 - Diesel
2 - Gas
3 - L.P. 
PTO
1 - No PTO
2 - Trans 540
3 - Live 540
4 - Independent 540
5 - Independent 540-1000
6 - Independent 540/1000 GD
Tramission Type
A - 4 speed
C - 8 speed
E - Select-O-Speed
F - 4/4 T-C Power Reversing
K - 6/4 Manual Reversing
Change your Printer setup to Landscape then Ctrl-P to print this page

Numbers are located on the right side, toward the back, just behind the starter. They are located on top of a lug on the flywheel housing.
Numbers are as they appear closes to the engine to the outside.
Example numbers in RED.

Tractor Model No: C1023C
Tractor Production Code: 2J29B
= Unit Date Code
Tractor Serial Number: C354485

Model No. meaning:C = Model 3000
10 = Agricultural All Purpose
2 = Gas
3 = Live PTO, 540 rpm
C = 8 speed transmission

Serial No. meaning:C = built in the USA
B = built in Basildon, England 

Unit Date Code meaning:2 = 1972
J = September
29 = 29th day of the mo.
B = Day shift








These are the most important numbers on the
whole tractor. These are all someone needs
to correctly ID a tractor as to when and
what model it is. 



Thanks for the help Bern.PRODUCTION CODES
Year
1965 - 5
1966 - 6
1967 - 7
1968 - 8
1969 - 9
1970 - 0
1971 - 1
1972 - 2
1973 - 3
1974 - 4
Month
JAN - A FEB - B
MAR - C APR - D
MAY - E JUNE - F
JULY - G AUG - H
SEPT - J OCT - K
NOV - L DEC - M
Day
Numerical Date 1 through 31
Shift
Midnight - A
Day - B
Afternoon - C










Close this Window To Return To Oaktree Tractor Page

This was posted on Oaktree tractor 
I can't see the # in your pic .
Hope this helps*


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dozer,
He asked on YT board too.
They explained it there.
It's a 79 3600.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well now he can verify for him self. Instead of asking every passerby.


----------



## KWA (Apr 20, 2019)

The plate on my 1972 Ford 2000 Diesel is in pretty bad shape too. I took pictures of it up close like you did and then zoomed in on them using my computer. I then found this blank label online and put my numbers on it using the Windows paint brush application. You can save a copy of this blank label and do the same if you want.










This is what I have managed to make out so far on mine.









I just noticed that my Model Number ends with a B. The tractor is an 8 speed manual but I thought that was supposed to be a C. Strange.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kwa sometimes the tins get damaged and PO change them swapping them out off of a parts tractor. That is why you should get the # off of the flat spot behind the starter.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My 3400 was born a gas and at some point in its life a PO swaped the engine for a deisel


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

KWA said:


> View attachment 44819
> The plate on my 1972 Ford 2000 Diesel is in pretty bad shape too. I took pictures of it up close like you did and then zoomed in on them using my computer. I then found this blank label online and put my numbers on it using the Windows paint brush application. You can save a copy of this blank label and do the same if you want.
> 
> View attachment 44815
> ...





KWA said:


> View attachment 44819
> The plate on my 1972 Ford 2000 Diesel is in pretty bad shape too. I took pictures of it up close like you did and then zoomed in on them using my computer. I then found this blank label online and put my numbers on it using the Windows paint brush application. You can save a copy of this blank label and do the same if you want.
> 
> View attachment 44815
> ...


The B1012B says it is a diesel. B= 6 speed
2= transmission pto.
As Dozer suggests, the hood could easily be changed so the best way is to get the #s off the transmission.
But even that is not always 100% accurate.
I have a tractor here that was mismarked at the factory.
The transmission was stamped 42024E. But it has the 540/1000/ground drive pto so SHOULD have been 42026E.
I recently took this tractor in hand and have it pretty well torn apart.
When I'm done with it it will be a 42014C


----------



## KWA (Apr 20, 2019)

You are right. Without looking at it I'm thinking 4 speeds on the left shifter times 2 with the high/low gear on the right = 8

But in reality it is 3 gears and reverse in high and low for a total of 6. Duh. lol Thanks.

P.S. The stamp on the frame also reads B1012B so it must be the original hood.


----------



## PWM (Apr 30, 2019)

I could not find any numbers behind starter can you help me with this pic and ID tractor
Mainly year of manufacture


----------

